# Paint Thickness Gauge



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm after a paint thickness gauge; the PD8 looks to be well favoured by Detailing World but ideally I'd like to pick up a 2nd hand one as won't be using it a great deal and can't justify the cost new.

So if anyome knows of one going I'd be grateful if you could drop me a pm 

Thanks.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi Karl

You can always borrow one from me or pop over and get the paint readings at mine.

Robbie


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Robbie, that's appreciated mate. It won't be just my car that I intend to use it on so ideally needed one for myself. I have since got one but thanks for the kind offer


----------

